# 10 Year old Golden needs re-home in Manhattan, NY



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Any chance someone in that area could foster until this guy could get back on his feet? Wish y'all were closer so I could help as she sounds like a wonderful, typical golden and I love the seniors.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll pass it by my hubby, but with 3 home already, I'm guessing his answer will be NO. I would also worry since we work and leave dogs home alone for a few hours a day.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

bumping up for this senior in need


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This is what he wrote back to me. I feel awful for this man.....

I don't know about CL, and how trustworthy people are, but if you're a real person, thank you. I will contact the Rescue on Monday. I haven't stopped crying but I know it's the thing for her. Thank you again.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

This breaks my heart. We sent an email asking for more information. We will try to help out.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He wrote me back and said he never thought about foster. It would be so wonderful if this would work out for him and his dog. Thanks for trying.....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of Lola....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is such a very sad situation for the golden and her owner. I hope things will work out for both of them. 

I wish I was in the area, pay it forward people......


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I do think a member here is trying to work something out with the owner. It is still up in the air though, and i will let her speak on things when and if things work out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

With all the natural disasters and negative things going on in the world right now, it's so wonderful to see people who are willing to step up and help this guy and his girl. 

Praying for a good outcome for Lola and her owner.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jax's Mom - if there is anything I can do to help, please pass it on to the member trying to help. 

(Couldn't see your picture.)


----------

